# a few of Harms collection:



## harmroelf (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## harmroelf (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## 161 (Apr 17, 2010)

Darn. Nice colors. Are the first 2 P.Irminia & L.Viola? I see a GBB.. and a.. regalis? That's all my noob-ness can recognize :wall:


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2010)

*Niiice! Love the (what I am hoping is a) P. rufilata! *


----------



## harmroelf (Apr 17, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Niiice! Love the (what I am hoping is a) P. rufilata! *


No the bright blue ones are A. metallica's


----------



## harmroelf (Apr 19, 2010)

I hope left male right female












This Chromatopelma cyanopubescens molted recently, its gorgeous!


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 19, 2010)

harmroelf said:


> No the bright blue ones are A. metallica's


No they arent. They are A.versicolor.

And she was refering to this T:


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice collection!!! thank's for sharing... Very cool T line-up!!!....


----------



## harmroelf (Apr 19, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> No they arent. They are A.versicolor.
> 
> And she was refering to this T:


u misunderstand complicated sarcasm


----------



## Teal (Apr 19, 2010)

*Thanks huff 

harm.. I think it was a little unnecessary in this instance 

Either way.. rufis are awesome! *


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 19, 2010)

harmroelf said:


> u misunderstand complicated sarcasm


It wasnt sarcasm because she wasnt refering to the versicolors when she said that. She was refering to the rufilata. You said that the bright blue ones are metallicas. She wasnt talking about the versicolors. So you just didnt use sarcasm properly (unless I'm mistaken of course), I guesse it really is complicated.And I wasnt posting my original message to be rude or a smart arse, so please dont get rude with me.

*Im not trying to argue, I apologize if I offended you. I wasnt trying to be a wise guy, like I said. So Im sorry if it came off that way.*


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyways, all bickering aside, your GBB is stunning and your pokies are all gorgeous. Really nice collection you have their.


----------



## harmroelf (Apr 20, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Thanks huff
> 
> harm.. I think it was a little unnecessary in this instance
> 
> Either way.. rufis are awesome! *



dont worry now offence taken here, its too complicated maybe:

she asks is it rufi, i find funny she not knowing rufi, i make joke and use wrong name on purpose to make fun of not kwowing, never mind, have complicated weird creative brains;P


----------



## James Quinton (Apr 20, 2010)

lovely collection!


----------



## harmroelf (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank u all for the compliments, puts a smile on my face:razz:


----------



## Teal (Apr 20, 2010)

harmroelf said:


> dont worry now offence taken here, its too complicated maybe:
> 
> she asks is it rufi, i find funny she not knowing rufi, i make joke and use wrong name on purpose to make fun of not kwowing, never mind, have complicated weird creative brains;P


*

I didn't ask if it was a rufi... I just made the comment that I wasn't 100% sure. 

But, how nice of you to make fun of what you perceived as a lack of knowledge  *


----------



## harmroelf (Apr 20, 2010)

Teal said:


> *
> 
> I didn't ask if it was a rufi... I just made the comment that I wasn't 100% sure.
> 
> But, how nice of you to make fun of what you perceived as a lack of knowledge  *


:clap: u have knowledge, please accept my humble apologies


----------



## harmroelf (May 13, 2010)

Some of my spiders have molted. albopilosum and irminia are male, marhalli is female and the versicolor unknown


----------



## harmroelf (Jun 9, 2010)

some more have molted













female?


----------



## harmroelf (Jun 20, 2010)

Some more have molted: platyomma, seemanni, versicolor and albopilosum.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 20, 2010)

Harmroelf, Hey man, super-nice collection and outstanding pics. :clap:

Terry


----------



## harmroelf (Jun 20, 2010)

ty :razz: im pretty happy with my spiders, but I could be happier if i had a really good camera.


----------



## harmroelf (Jul 20, 2010)




----------

